# Fishing



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

baitcasters are the way to go for cranks, spinner bait, flippin jigs, and almost anything! dont give up cause you are birdnestting, it happens to the best of us... just ask Jacob (archerykid13) :wink: after I started fishing competitive and I dig into the heart of fishing, as in ratios of the reel etc, baitcasters are awesome, im not saying you wont catch fish on spinning using the same methods as me, cause that would be an outright lie! my last tourney was a brisk 40 degrees in the morning so I tied a crank on my spinning cause my hands could not grip the BC cause of the cold, and ended up catching 8 bass on it. 

bring your baitcaster and spinning everytime you fish, start the day with BC and if you are backlashing and getting frustrated, put it away and use spinning. and also, NEVER try to learn to throw a baitcaster in the wind. it WILL NOT work lol


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Havnt done any fishing yet this year but I'm hoping to soon. I plan on doing some bowfishing too this summer.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sweet thanks outdoorsman3. And I plan on bowfishing too I just haven't been able to yet


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Baitcasters have every advantage except they can't cast really lightweight baits. Once you learn how to use a baitcaster, there's nothing more accurate, and they handle fish better too.

I have a Shimano Chronarch, worth every penny of the $300 I paid for it.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

NEHunter, depending on the baitcast reel you have, there may be adjustments you can make on it that will make it almost impossible to get a backlash. Your casting distance will take a hit, but you could use it like this and gradually turn it to the correct settings as your skills increase.

What brand and model do you have?


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Shakespeare e-z cast low profile bait casting combo. It's the cheapest one they had because I'm not big into spending a lot of money for something I really didn't need I just want to try out


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

NEhunter22 said:


> Shakespeare e-z cast low profile bait casting combo. It's the cheapest one they had because I'm not big into spending a lot of money for something I really didn't need I just want to try out


It has something they call the "Anti-Backlash System". They say you can turn it on and off. You'll want to make sure it is turned on while you're learning.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Baitcasters are awesome.... Heck I've had mine long enough that I couldn't tell you the name if I tried lol 


I've tried bass fishing 3 times this yea and results in 3 little bitty bass..... Something's just not right with my lake tho it feels like there are alot more and bigger rocks than September last year..... Typically I use a watermelons seed worm either Texas rig or Carolina rigged... But ain't had but one bite this year on it..... Oh we'll ill be chasing catfish here in a bout 35 days


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I use Baitcasters now I didn't start until last year when me and my dad got a 18 foot bass boat... I always just used a spinning reel and then he let me use one of his and after three days of birds nest and learning the way around it I wont go back for my graduation last year I used the money I got from friends and family to by two abu Garcia Vendettas ones 6'6'' and a medium and the other is a 7 foot flipping stick we use them a lot on the lake around the old brush piles the made when the clean out the banks. I have to say the plus of a baitcaster rod and reel is their a lot more sensitive and stronger at the same time I didn't really believe it until I got my 7 foot rod and you can feel everything that happens under the water. 

My last fishing trip was four weeks ago we went out to the river when the white bass and hybrid were running and we didn't have a lot of luck and think me and my friend got 6 fish in 5 hours of fishing. Once the water gets a little warmer around her we will head out to the lake and we do a lot of all night bass fishing around here with top water frogs and then we will sleep on the boat when we get tired and fish again during the day.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I use them but just bird nested the hell out of it trout fishing. Need to start cutting away line. But that's the only bad o e I have had this yr. As for fish so far just caught small mouths ,large mouths , carp and pickeral. Havnt had a chance to get out much


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Baitcasting is all about setup. If your brake is set right, backlashing is hard to do. anyone here have some high dollar fishing combos?


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

corpralbarn said:


> Baitcasting is all about setup. If your brake is set right, backlashing is hard to do. anyone here have some high dollar fishing combos?


I have a Shimano Chronarch paired with a 7' St.Croix Avid series rod.


----------



## IllinoisBamBam (Nov 20, 2012)

Been out 4 times this year and skunked every time! Thinking about selling all the fishing stuff and buying more archery stuff!


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

You need a new place to go because I have never been skunked... Except for the one time I went on the river.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

corpralbarn said:


> Baitcasting is all about setup. If your brake is set right, backlashing is hard to do. anyone here have some high dollar fishing combos?


quantum burner pro PT with a st. croix mojo bass. 400 bucks haha


----------



## jpipererp (Mar 8, 2012)

I am big on spinning reel combos but I use baitcasters all the time. the trick is to set your magnets to allow the bait to drop to the ground or platform of your boat. once the bait hits the platform or ground the spool should not spin anymore. They are very easy to tune and I have to tune mine everytime I change baits but if its well oiled and the gears aren't stripped you can have it set to cast with little use of your thumb to stop the spool. I live at logan martin lake in alabama and have fished multiple tournaments and I can honestly say that I wouldn't have done as well without the proper baitcasting setup.


----------



## jpipererp (Mar 8, 2012)

I use allstar rods and have used them for the past 20 years exclusively. I have many different models of reels but my favorite are my abu garcias. have 20yr old ambassadors that I wouldn't sell for anything.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I have ( 2 ) Abu Garcia Vendetta's I got last year both with Abu Garcia Revo S with 6.4:1 gear ratio and they were both about $275 and then this year I got three Ducketts ones the 7'1'' casting Medium Heavy then then one is a 7' foot Medium cranking rod and the last is 7'1'' heavy cranking rod they were all on sale at the local tackle shop for $120 a piece for a going out of business sale and I couldn't pass them up and then I ordered three Quantum KVD reels 7.0:1 gear ratios so once they come in a will be set for the year and have five rods..

My friend spends 1000's of dollars on rods ever year so I think I got a good deal.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

My parents would kill me if I spent $1000 on fishing gear!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

^ He Is a great fisherman and goes to a lot of tournaments so he kind of makes his money back but he buys new poles every year and spends about 700 at the start of the season on just tackle


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> Baitcasting is all about setup. If your brake is set right, backlashing is hard to do. anyone here have some high dollar fishing combos?


I have a couple haha!! Fishing is what most of my money goes too.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL. My dad fishes tournaments so he has lots of Dobyns Rods and Revos(None are lower than SX) My favorite setup of my own is my Revo S and My Veritas Finesse rod. Its sooo sensitive!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I fish St. Croix Legend Tournament Bass rods and JDM (Japanese) reels, mostly Daiwas and Shimanos.


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

NEhunter22 said:


> Lets talk fishing! anybody here use a bait caster and like it? because I just bought one and it works fine but i have a feeling after a couple of times of backlash I'm going to want to go back to the good old spin caster. So what are the pros and cons of the bait caster? and post any pics of fish you have caught this year so far.


I bought a bait caster the other day and took it back after two casts. I've used them before years back and never had problems like I did with this one. Exchanged it for a spin caster



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I've had a baitcast for a while but never really tried to master it. I've been throwing it in the yard every night recently and I think I'm getting it down. It reminds me of learning back tension! Haha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I like a baitcaster, yes sometimes u have some backlashes/bird nests but they work really well to me. once you set the drag right u will not have backlashes, u just have to fine tune it if it's windy outside & to how heavy your bait is. to me theyre easy to use & easy to fix, and they cast very nice. I've used one for probably 4 or 5yrs now & wont go back.

I havent been doing much bass fishing just maybe some pond hopping every now & then. I'll probably bass fish some more this summer though.
and fyi I pretty much only bass fish. I'd like to go offshore fishing once but haven't really tried sicne I have other things I like to do that allready take up my spare time.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

msukicker85 said:


> I bought a bait caster the other day and took it back after two casts. I've used them before years back and never had problems like I did with this one. Exchanged it for a spin caster
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I have the Bass-Pro brand baitcasters & they have always worked really well. they still make one that is near identical to the older baitcasters & is just as nice.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

NEhunter22 said:


> My parents would kill me if I spent $1000 on fishing gear!


my rod & reel combo may have been $100 & it works fine lol!
I need to get a 2nd rod & reel to use for top-water so I'm not switching back & forth, or buy a new rod to use as my worm rod, if I do I still wont spend anymore than $200 on the rod & reel combined lol!
but I have no problem spending $900 on a new bow? priorities lol!


----------



## IllinoisBamBam (Nov 20, 2012)

NEhunter22 I fish mainly in a river here and water has been high and I have no boat.. All local ponds and lakes are over fished and although I live less than a mile from lake Michigan I prefer not to spend my money on parking to fish the lake (it's not cheap).


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ya I have a bunch of local lakes that I fish and they have pretty decent fishing


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm getting a boat for my 16th birthday or thats what my dad said anyways....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> I'm getting a boat for my 16th birthday or thats what my dad said anyways....


this is your kind of boat Blake....


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

That would be an awesome boat to fish off of haha


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

Dobyns Champion Extreme 745C with a Lew's Team Lew's Pro TLP1SH...awesome rig


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

just ordered my fishing line and leaders for my new musky set up  Going to be chasing tigers in the local rivers and nearby lakes and regular muskys once the season opens. Hoping ill hook up on at least one by the end of summer.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Reiningfish said:


> Dobyns Champion Extreme 745C with a Lew's Team Lew's Pro TLP1SH...awesome rig


Awesome flipping rod!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> this is your kind of boat Blake....


Yessir!!!! 



I'm really hoping this will expand my fishing areas some.......


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

CA Delta tomorrow


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Reiningfish said:


> Dobyns Champion Extreme 745C with a Lew's Team Lew's Pro TLP1SH...awesome rig


You sir, have an awesome setup


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Herterskid (Nov 17, 2011)

I am sponsored by lews so I mainly use lews reels and I primarily use st. Croix and kistler rods


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I went fishing down in KS today and caught 4 bass and 2 crappie in about 2 hours, biggest was about 2lbs.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Lately ive been getting into lake fishing more since I live on the lake it only makes sense. So I bought a decent bass pro brand baitcasting rod reel combo. I got it down within a few casts and went out tonight in my kayak and caught a few blacks on topwater. Im sick of paddling my kayak though so im looking to buy a boat within the next week!


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Micah where did you go in KS?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

NEhunter22 said:


> Hey Micah where did you go in KS?


Theres some ponds my friends and us always fish on, south and a lil west of the lake.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Got back from bass and walleye fishing on the river. Caught a snapping turtle. Thought I was caught on a rock and reeled my kayak all the way to where it was caught then after really pulling hard the turtle started floating up. Jig caught him in the neck. Was interesting getting him unhooked, but lucky for me the hook didnt even pierce to the barb. These have some tough skin.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I fish mainly offshore however I do fish inshore for a few tournaments. I've gone out into the surf lately and haven't done that well only catching a few trout and redfish.

For inshore I only fish with baitcasters although if I'm in the surf and fishing with the wind in my face then I will switch to my spinning reel setup. 

I've noticed most of y'all fish freshwater, anyone fish saltwater?


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

I use a bait caster but I Spent my big money on my spinning rods


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Caught a few this morning....


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

this is my new summer project ganna be made into a boat trailer.


----------

